# One from a recent engagement session in Yosemite



## Vtec44 (Sep 24, 2019)

I found a new favorite spot instead of taking the same photo like everyone else at Taft Point.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 24, 2019)

Nice shot........


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 24, 2019)

Beautiful and the way the foliage drops away there perfectly frames them.  You didn't happen to pull out some hedge trimmers when no one was looking?


----------



## tirediron (Sep 24, 2019)

VERY nice!



SquarePeg said:


> Beautiful and the way the foliage drops away there perfectly frames them.  You didn't happen to pull out some hedge trimmers when no one was looking?


  As one of my photography instructors used to say, "Never forget your tree filter".


----------



## Vtec44 (Sep 26, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> Beautiful and the way the foliage drops away there perfectly frames them.  You didn't happen to pull out some hedge trimmers when no one was looking?



It's like that naturally.  However, if it grows too much in the next couple of years I will have to bring a hedge trimmer


----------



## crimbfighter (Feb 4, 2020)

Very nice! I like the composition, particularly the sense of scale you get. It's also wonderful as there is enough mountainous background to give a sense of awe with the location, but not so much that it's the focal point. The scattered lighting on the mountain is fantastic, too!


----------



## Vtec44 (Feb 4, 2020)

crimbfighter said:


> Very nice! I like the composition, particularly the sense of scale you get. It's also wonderful as there is enough mountainous background to give a sense of awe with the location, but not so much that it's the focal point. The scattered lighting on the mountain is fantastic, too!



Thanks!!


----------



## CherylL (Feb 4, 2020)

Beautiful!  I love the way the foreground mimics the background curve.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 4, 2020)

About 8 years ago. My son was 8 years old. I needed to upgrade my Macintosh, So that it would be able to run a certain video game that my kid wanted to play. I believe it might have been Minecraft. Anyway,He told me "you need to upgrade to yo-smite".

 I asked him, "What?" I need to upgrade to and he said, "yo-smite" 

I asked him if he meant Yosemite and he said "no, yo-smite".


----------

